# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > مبتدی: python و mongodb

## AhmadTux

سلام دوستان
من یه فایل متنی بزرگ دارم که میخوام محتویاتش رو بریزم تو mongodb 
تو الگوریتم و نوشتنش  مشکل دارم 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
ممنون

----------

